# Evo 6 Engine given a serious clean



## Boostjunky (May 6, 2009)

HI Guys,

I've had my evo 6 for just over 8 months now. I imported it myself from Tokyo, while i've had the car it became obvious that whoever owned it in Japan really took care of it. However it sat at the docks in Japan for about 4 months, then sat on a boat for 10 weeks and finally got stuck at Liverpool docks for another 8 weeks. I don't know where it was stored during this time but when I got the car it was caked in algae, dust and general crap that got under and into everything. When I got it I took care of the outside as best I could with winter looming. Now the better weather is here though I thought i'd get it really clean so I spent the last two days cleaning my enigine bay. As i've been layed off for a month money is sparce so I did this with, asda toothbrushes, dishcloths, multi purpose cleaner (lemon scented :lol,black boot polish and some white tcut and tyre dressing I already had.

Before









After









The rest of the car will be of a similar standard soon

Cheers from Ross


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Quite a difference there and on a budget too!

Nice work fella 

Gary


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Extremely clean!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

awsome work mate! its good to see what can be done without spending stupid money on products.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nowt wrong with ASDA brand toothbrushes. Good clean up matey.


----------



## stokie84 (Feb 7, 2009)

just goes to proove you dont need all these expensive products to do a job

well done fella :thumb:


----------



## Style (Dec 24, 2008)

might seem a silly question but did you use the boot polish for the rubber hoses?


----------



## Boostjunky (May 6, 2009)

No mate, my rocker cover was badly faded so I used it on that, For the hoses I used tyre dressing. I've got some turtle wax stuff thats a gel and comes in a bottle. I've got an old Volvo 940 I use for work, the plastic bumpers had gone grey over the years and I used boot polish to make them black again. I just give it a really good coating, let it soak in for about 15 mins then rub it off with a damp cloth. Hey presto its black again. To be honest i've tried all sorts of products to try to restore faded plastics and none of them work. Then an old guy on one of the site's I work on has an old Hilux but it looks awesome for its age, I asked him what he used for his bumpers and he used boot polish. My initial reaction was  but tried it and it really works well. My Volvo's were really faded so it took about 5goes but now they look like new.


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

awesome job mate!


----------



## Style (Dec 24, 2008)

will give the shoe polish a go then but must admit seems crazy idea!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (May 14, 2009)

thats superb!


----------



## AncientOfMu (Jun 26, 2007)

new dumpvalve, battery and a boost controller fitted between photos???

looks mint now .

Shows what can be done with time.


----------



## Tuscan Steve (May 11, 2008)

Impressive turnaround! One of my planned jobs for the summer.


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

that looks perfect job well done :thumb:


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

So refreshing to see results like that due to hard graft and innovation as opposed to high tec "products".
Bet you have skinned knuckles though


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome and the best evo of the lot imo:argie::argie::argie::argie::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Excellent work. Looks so much better.

Can I ask what you did to get the exhaust heat shield looking that good?

I have tried painting mine with heat resistant paint, but it is discolouring. Alternative is to get a polished one, but most don't look that good. Would prefer the standard one, but looking like yours.

Chris.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Not many people seem to visit the engine bay detailing section much:tumbleweed:

Chris.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice turnaround, look forward to seing the rest of the car, you've had enough time now to do it !!! :thumb:


----------



## volvojos (Jun 4, 2009)

looks very cool


----------



## lisavts (May 24, 2009)

shoe liquid with the sponge on the end work well


----------

